# My M3 LEMR is going off general warranty 12/22, what should I have service check beforehand?



## Verboten (Dec 22, 2018)

2019 MP3 LEMR with 30k miles. All service and updates up to date.


----------



## Verboten (Dec 22, 2018)

Nothing from anybody?


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

There are a few threads on this on and off here.

I'd vote for:
-FUCA set replacement (even if previously done or re-sealed under warranty, find a way to get another set put in)
-any outstanding recalls, TSBs that apply to your VIN
-retorque of all suspension components, bushing tears/damage check
-brake fluid check/replace
-brake service (particularly guide pin lube, brake pad backing plate check, rear and less so front rotor corrosion check - surface facing the brakedust shields, not out toward the wheel face)
-door seal, weatherstripping check

Not much else for these early production cars.


----------



## swb110 (10 mo ago)

Verboten said:


> 2019 MP3 LEMR with 30k miles. All service and updates up to date.


Check this out so you can have peace of mind. If you search for them here, you will find a lot of discussions.









Tesla owners now have an option for a third-party extended warranty


Guest post: Blane Erwin, Current Automotive As the Tesla fleet grows (and ages), it's helpful to know there are additional options (just in case) to care for an out-of-warranty Model S, 3, X, or Roadster. It turns out that X-Care EV Protection is now offering the nation’s first third-party...




evannex.com









__





EV Extended Warranty | Xcelerate Auto - xcelerateauto.com


XCare is consumer and commercial electric vehicle extended warranty protection brought to you by Xcelerate Auto




www.xcelerateauto.com


----------

